# Snowblower engine runs 1 second



## Adster (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi all,
I'm trying to get this 2 cycle snowblower engine running. It's a 3 HP Briggs and Stratton from an old Chieftain single stage snow blower. Here's a rundown of what I've done and observed so far:

Removed gas tank and cleaned it
Replaced gas filter and fuel lines
Checked plug for spark
Removed and cleaned diaphragm carburetor
Checked choke mechanism

If I inject some fuel into the cylinder and replace the plug (as well as prime the carburetor) she runs for a second or two and then dies. 

If I don't do the above, then I can pull the rope till my arm is sore and all I get is a fouled plug and fuel spilling out eventually from the muffler. 

I seem to be getting compression, it just won't kick over and start running. I also tried adjusting the carb mixture screw to lean and rich and played with the choke settings. Nothing helps. I don't know what else to try. It seems like it should run, yet it does not. Any suggestions on what to try next would be most appreciated. Thanks.
Bob


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Please post the Model number, Type and Code numbers from the engine and someone will be able to help you get it going. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## Adster (Feb 29, 2008)

Chieftan 3HP 22" 2 stage snowblower
Model C322ESG


----------



## oscaryu1 (Mar 25, 2007)

We know that you're getting spark if it starts, and we know that it's getting gas. The only thing left is poor compression. Put some 2 cycle oil into it and try starting it. If you feel a increase in compression, you could have a blown head gasket... worn rings, loose bolts, incorrectly set valves...


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

oscaryu1 said:


> incorrectly set valves...


???? This is supposed to be a 2 cycle engine.

Adster: Since this is an engine issue, it would be helpful if you could find and post the engine model type and code, I am pretty sure thats what geo was suggesting. :thumbsup:


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

really sounds like low compression to me also, but could also be a vacuum leak


----------



## hdman97 (May 25, 2006)

oscaryu1 said:


> incorrectly set valves...


What??????????



I'd vote for the low compression


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

I will try again, for the engine not the blower;
Please post the Model number, Type and Code numbers from the engine and someone will be able to help you get it going. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## Adster (Feb 29, 2008)

Thanks for the help guys, but I went out to try and find the engine number and decided to give it a few more pulls on the starter rope. The thing now seems to have seized up after the last few pulls. I decided that since I didn't pay for it to begin with, and I'm definitely not a repair expert to say the least, I would cut my losses after investing $15 in a new spark plug and fuel line/filter. I put it out for the trash last week and will buy a new two stage snow blower next Fall.


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

ya, sounds like the motor was tired anyway.

also did you use straight gas when trying to get it to run? if so that little bit that you were using might have burned it up!


----------



## Adster (Feb 29, 2008)

Nah...it was oil/gas mix.


----------



## oscaryu1 (Mar 25, 2007)

hdman97 said:


> What??????????
> 
> 
> 
> I'd vote for the low compression


Hmm... I think I was a idiot on that one :thumbsup:


----------

